# New addition: Electric Blue Gecko



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a pair of the Electric Blue Gecko (Lygodactylus williamsi) at a herp show.
Hope you like the pics.

The male:


















The female:


----------



## warren63 (Oct 13, 2008)

Magnificent !!!!! Please send me a pair LOL !!


----------



## levis04 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow, that is stunning mate, i bet ya they fetch a fair dollar?


----------



## funcouple (Oct 13, 2008)

awsum. id love them. never liked geckos till i saw them. thanx for sharing the pictures


----------



## Lozza (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG sooo jealous Lars - they are stunning  I love the contrast on their bellies.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 13, 2008)

oh they are too cool. that blue is intense!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2008)

Why do they call them Electric Blue Geckos for... lol, so whats that Lars, species No. 1324?


----------



## chrisso81 (Oct 13, 2008)

Madness!!!! Beautiful geckoes and pics!


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 13, 2008)

wow im drooling over them, Magnificent


----------



## Smellie (Oct 13, 2008)

so jelous. They're great Lars. When I move to Europe, you and I are coming to become great friends


----------



## Marto167 (Oct 13, 2008)

wow they are so kool that blue one is awesome


----------



## Tim.Arm (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow stunning gex...... Best looking gex ive ever seen.


----------



## clippy (Oct 13, 2008)

they look great now to explain to my 6 year old son that he can't have one and why lol


----------



## zard (Oct 13, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MatE (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you please adjust the lighting as they are to bright lol.There awesome Lars.


----------



## stripe (Oct 13, 2008)

thats amazing :| they're fluro! 

*jealousness*


----------



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!! 




> Magnificent !!!!! Please send me a pair LOL !!



Haha, they are already on the way! 




> i bet ya they fetch a fair dollar?



When they were first imported last year, the price for a pair was
very high and they were around 900 Aus. Dollars.

But fortunately the prices fell and I got the pair for 240 Aus. Dollars.



> Why do they call them Electric Blue Geckos for... lol, so whats that Lars, species No. 1324?



Erm, I have no clue, maybe because they have a slightly blueish colouration? 
And I don't keep so many species, surely nothing special in this hobby.
I bet you outdo me anytime Jason.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow! Awesome! I was so impressed by the Phelsumas when I first saw them in the flesh, but those things are possibly even better! Nice purchase


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Oct 14, 2008)

Truly Awsome! nice pics:lol:


----------



## gman78 (Oct 14, 2008)

Always love your photos Lars.
Man reptiles are cheap over there


----------



## m.punja (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice Lars, wonder how they'd look under a black light


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 14, 2008)

im pretty sure you just made everyone on australia drule! LOL INCLUDING ME


----------



## Retic (Oct 14, 2008)

Just amazing Lars.


----------



## Palex134 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great looking williamsi. Those Lygos used to be extermely rare here in the states, about 2K pr USD, now they are everywhere and about 150pr.


----------



## snakecharma (Oct 14, 2008)

wow they look bloody beautiful 

now i need an appointment at the Doc's to get my jaw re alligned after i get it off the floor lol


----------



## Emzie (Oct 14, 2008)

omg there so nice


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wow, as always theyre incredible!!!


----------



## jaih (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, How big do they grow?


----------



## aoife (Oct 14, 2008)

they are the most beautiful gecko i have seen yet!! i sooo want some, will you be breeding them?


----------



## m.punja (Oct 14, 2008)

are they easy to breed and do they breed in big numbers? just wondering why the prices dropped so much


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Omg......awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW they are sweet! they are absolutely beautiful animals!


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!!! 




> I was so impressed by the Phelsumas when I first saw them in the flesh, but those things are possibly even better!



Yes, you're right Sdaji! 

I've kept many different Phelsuma species and really colourful species like
the P. cepediana, P. guimbeaui, P. ornata, P. klemmeri etc.

They are all very impressive and beautiful geckos, but none of the Phelsuma
species is comparable with the colouration of the Electric Blue Gecko males. 

The only Phelsuma species which has a similar behavior like the Lygodactylus williamsi 
(not shy at all/ very curious) is the Phelsuma klemmeri. 



> How big do they grow?



They are a small gecko species and the males can reach a size of 8 cm.



> will you be breeding them?



Yes, I'll try my best.
But at first I have to fatten up the female, though she was the only one which wasn't too thin and
some specimens looked very emaciated and dehydrated.

As this species only lives in a small conservation area in Tansania, it should be the
major goal to breed this gecko species.
Furthermore this species was threatened by habitat loss (deforestation).



> are they easy to breed and do they breed in big numbers?



As far as I know they aren't too hard to breed and they lay monthly eggs
during the breeding season.

But there are still only a few captive-bred ones available and the most are wild caughts .



> just wondering why the prices dropped so much



That's what I was wondering too as there aren't so many cb ones available and
there weren't new imports (or only small numbers) recently.


----------



## katey (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that is one of the coolest lizards i have ever seen!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 14, 2008)

Stunning photos and great info Lars. How many herps do you have?! I hope you can get them in good condition and breeding. You are a credit to the hobby (or should I say obsession?).


----------



## ben1200 (Oct 14, 2008)

wow they are stunnig


----------



## Lars K (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 



pythonmum said:


> How many herps do you have?! I hope you can get them in good condition and breeding. You are a credit to the hobby (or should I say obsession?).



Thanks! 

I keep 24 frog species, 16 gecko species, 3 BTS's, 4 lizards (Collared lizards, Uromastyx lizards), 2 Bredlis, 2 Jungles and 2 Grey-Banded Kingsnakes.

I don't know the total number of all species at the moment.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 15, 2008)

what happens when you get caught with illegaly imported geckos?
is it a few years in jail?
or a heavy fine?
or a slap on the rist?


Will

P.S.
i'm not planning anything


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 15, 2008)

Truly Amazing!


----------



## Camo (Oct 15, 2008)

They look great mate. My favourite colour is blue so you have my thumbs up with them.


----------

